# Poultry Auctions



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of any more poultry auctions around the Midlands area other than the following:

Cirencester (Voyce Pullin)
Ross on Wye
Hereford
Penkridge

I think Nock Deighton do a Bridgnorth one but might be livestock, non poultry

Anybody been to any others or have an opinion on the ones Ive mentioned?

Cheers : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve been to penkridge once, its not very big or have much variety but the birds all seemed happy and healthy and thye auctioned hatching eggs too.

i used to go to melton quite a lot.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks! I didnt know about the melton one.. just googling it

what were prices like at penkridge? was it more of a buyers or a sellers market ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

buyers market really, you need to sharpen your elbows to get past the regulars though!

meltons big. very well known, peeps travel miles to go.
quality is variable.
can get bargain hatching eggs of oddles of breeds and types.
( dont do what i did one year. 180 fertile quail eggs in one go isnt a good idea )
plus theres dealers that buy at one market and sell at another for profit, so prices can be high.

i`ve been told to watch for mycoplasma.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just looking at the meltons conditions of sale :gasp:

I was surprised to see an upset price of £20 per Lot and £5 on eggs

Fees seem pretty normal though.


What the heck did you buy so many quail eggs for :lol2:
My worst thing is coming away with a random single bird that looked unloved LOL


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

does that just apply to the twice a year posh graded pure bred sales rather than the normal tuesday sales?
or have thye changed the rules since i last went?


i paid a whole £1-70 for a sitting of 11 fertile pure white chinese goose eggs ( and 7 hatched  )
and i think the quail eggs were like 4p each........

we nearly came home with a peahen once :blush: and you have to watch for dodgy sellers pulling hte curly tail feathers off drakes to pass them off as ducks............


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah its not the tuesday sales - just the graded

just trying to work out if all the saturday auctions are graded or if its just the special seasonal jobbys 

doesnt take much to confuse me :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just the posh ones are graded. tuesdays it can be anything from broody hen with chicks, through to pens of hybrids, and posh trios of pure stuff.
add in pigeons, ducks, geese, the odd peahen and other weird bits and its a good day out!

normal tuesdays are best, very busy with lots of lots up for grabs.
saturdays are smaller and prices can be a bit high.


----------

